# Finally got the coffee right



## FPMR (Apr 20, 2021)

What do you think? Any advices?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's getting there....weight of coffee vs weight of output?


----------



## FPMR (Apr 20, 2021)

Usually, I can get 18g coffee pre-ground and 17,9 ou 17,8 grams out. 38 ml to 40ml of output, in 28 to 30 seconds.

But because I didn't get the tamper right, sometimes it's sour others it's a little bitter. At least I think the problem of maintain the tamper always the same.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe not tamping level is a problem but not pressure unless your'e varying between gorilla and feather.

18g pre ground? You mean 18g before you put it in the grinder and you get 17.8g out of the grinder? Weight in weight out refers to weight of coffee in the portafilter (the dose) and weight out refers to the weight of the shot in the cup. Volume is a poor measure because crema will vary and throw you off.


----------

